
Decide the outcome of Apple v. Samsung with this handy flow chart - zoowar
https://venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/apple-v-samsung-comic.jpg
======
ott2
Is there a reason to link to a cut-and-paste instead of the original at
<http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1729.html> ?

